# iphone

## hedmo

hej jag har provat att fa i gang min iphone med gentoo och har ett problem .jag har fott den att visa sig jag kan flytta filer osv

problemet ar att iphonen inte uppfattar mina saker jag gor . har fott igong gtkpod men samma sak dar uppfattar ej vad jag gor.

det har jag fott reda pa att portages ver... ar for gammal .jag vet att amarok 1.4 har det som kravs men har inte lyckats

fa tag i det via overlay .jag har varit pa amaroks sida och fott beskrivnig men layman har ej det overlayet som jag ska anvanda

(kde-testing).det finns ocksa ett annat program som man kan anvanda (rhytmbox)men det kraver USE= +gnome

----------

## kallamej

Hmm, amarok-1.4 är borttaget ur portage eftersom det använder på Qt3. Om du nödvändigtvis måste ha den versionen finns den i kde-sunset. Vad gäller live-ebuild så heter kdes overlay numera bara kde.

----------

## hedmo

jag har det overlay aktiverat och nar jag vill  insallera amarok 1.4 finns det inget tillfredsstallande ebuild anda.dar imot moste jag fraga dig hur 

jag kan ransa min dator .jag anvander mig i vanliga fall av --depclean men nu nar jag kollade utrymmet senast och hade bara ett par gb kvar.

jag formodar att mitt os inte kan ligga pa 32gb nar jag bara har  lagt till kde compiz och not enstaka program.finns det not sjyst komando for att se vad det ar for skrap jag har slangt in.

----------

## kallamej

Vad får du för output med emerge -av =amarok-1.4*?

Depclean rensar inte distfiles, använd eclean, finns i gentoolkit. För att se vad du har installerat kan man använda exempelvis emerge -ep world. Sen blir det en hel del kvar av gamla kernels även om man avinstallerar med emerge.

----------

## hedmo

mybox ~ # emerge -av =amarok-1.4

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.                         

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=media-sound/amarok-1.4".

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

mybox ~ #

pa deras sida emerge -av amarok:3.5 istallet men samma dar

i vanliga fall skoter --depclean jobbet med karnorna men efter maskerat "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:2.6.31-r*" far jag gora det sjalv 

mybox ~ #  eclean packages

 * Building file list for packages cleaning...

 * /usr/portage does not appear to be a directory.

 * Please set PKGDIR to a sane value.

 * (Check your /etc/make.conf and environment).

mybox ~ #

? kollade /usr/portage inget /packages

----------

## kallamej

 *hedmo wrote:*   

> mybox ~ # emerge -av =amarok-1.4

 

Om du läser mitt förra inlägg noggrant en gång till ser du att jag hade ett '*' efter versionsnumret. Försök med det och om det inte skulle hjälpa får du se med gamla hederliga ls vad som finns i /path/to/overlay/media-sound/amarok.

 *hedmo wrote:*   

> i vanliga fall skoter --depclean jobbet med karnorna men efter maskerat "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:2.6.31-r*" far jag gora det sjalv 
> 
> mybox ~ #  eclean packages
> 
>  * Building file list for packages cleaning...
> ...

 

Depclean tar bara bort de filer som portage känner till, alla objektfiler blir normalt kvar. Till exempel får jag följande efter att ha tagit bort hardened-sources-2.6.31-r5.

```
src # du -h --max-depth=1

598M   ./linux-2.6.32-hardened-r3

187M   ./linux-2.6.31-hardened-r5
```

Massor kvar således, som måste rm:as bort. Om depclean inte gör riktigt det man vill kan det bero på heurestiken som används. Om man har flera versioner av ett paket skall man då behålla det senast installerade eller det med högst version? 

Att /usr/portage/packages inte finns kan bero på att du helt enkelt inte har skapat några binärer. eclean -d distfiles borde dock ha rensat en del.

----------

## hedmo

okey det var det * var till.trode inte jag skulle ha med den.men samma sak anda.jag far sygla mig lite till.har haft luren i 1 ar 

och fram tills nu kan man i alla fall montera skiten. eclean gjorde jobbet.tack for att du forklarade  /usr/portage/packages.

jag har ett ess kvar (virtualbox).jag e inte sugen pa att gora en virtuel xp nar malet ar att inte ha windows.men men det ar val 

oundvikligt.jag har kort ubuntu med vbox,xp=1/2 ar med ubuntu och fattade 0 och lite mindre nar det kronglade besamde jag mig 

for att byta distro.gentoo ar en ordagrant rolig distro att jobba med pga den gamla hederliga terminalen vid boot.har alltid gillat 

tidigt 90 tal nar man korde dos promt hela tiden.slut med nostalgi blabla och tillbaka till mina problem.

innan problemet kommer 2 fragor i min skalle.jag har en identisk HD med den jag har gentoo pa som det ligger en xp pa

fraga 1: gar det att fixa raid0 (storre HD)och inte ransa gentoo

fraga 2: undra om jag kan activera den xp HD i vbox

mybox ~ # emerge -av app-emulation/virtualbox-ose

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.                         

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-additions-3.1.2" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:                      

- app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-additions-3.1.2 (masked by: PUEL license(s))                         

A copy of the 'PUEL' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/PUEL'.                            

(dependency required by "app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-3.1.2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "app-emulation/virtualbox-ose" [argument])    

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.                          

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.                         

mybox ~ # 

ja.det var val spannande med det ocksa. jag fattar inte riktigt  (masked by: PUEL license(s))

 tack for att du haller ut med mina idiotier 

just det nostalgi har du nott forslag for nortons-comander till gentoo

----------

## kallamej

 *hedmo wrote:*   

> fraga 1: gar det att fixa raid0 (storre HD)och inte ransa gentoo
> 
> fraga 2: undra om jag kan activera den xp HD i vbox

 

Har tyvärr ingen erfarenhet av varken raid eller vbox, men på A svarar jag förmodligen och på B vet ej.

 *hedmo wrote:*   

> ja.det var val spannande med det ocksa. jag fattar inte riktigt  (masked by: PUEL license(s))

 

Lägg till ACCEPT_LICENSE="*" is /etc/make.conf om du inte har några proncipella problem med EULA-skyddade program.

 *hedmo wrote:*   

> just det nostalgi har du nott forslag for nortons-comander till gentoo

 

Midnight Commander (app-misc/mc) ligger närmast tillhands om du vill ha en som funkar i consolen. Den är ncurses-baserad. Annars är app-misc/gentoo ett alternativ om du står ut med GTK+. Det finns även en ebuild för Gnome Commander i bugzilla.

----------

## hedmo

sjyst det tar sig sa: pyrromanen. iphonen ar fullt i gang 

for dem som kommer lasa om problem med iphone i linux kommer har hur jag fick till det :

mybox :gentoo , kde-4.4

det forsta jag fick gora var att insallera ifuse och comp....karnan:

 <*> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) support 

  [*] Miscellaneous filesystems  --->

                                                   <*>   Apple Macintosh file system support (EXPERIMENTAL)

                                                   <*>   Apple Extended HFS file system support 

        DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems  --->

                                                    <*> MSDOS fs support                                                                 

                                                    <*> VFAT (Windows-95) fs support                                                     

                                                    (437) Default codepage for FAT                                                        

                                                    (iso8859-1) Default iocharset for FAT                                                

                                                    <*> NTFS file system support                                                         

                                                    [*]   NTFS debugging support                                                          

                                                    [*]   NTFS writ               

  for att mounta iphonen gjorde jag foljande :

   mybox / # emerge -av ifuse

   mybox / # mkdir /mnt/iphone

   mybox / # usbmuxd -U USERNAME -u

   mybox / # ifuse /mnt/iPhone

 installerade ipod manager och sag till att det fanns sync mojligheter (for min del funkade inte ipod manager .den gjorde 

att min iphones sync med itunes brast och fick aterstalla min iphone) 

darefter installerade jag virtualbox:

  mybox / # emerge -av app-emulation/virtualbox-bin

  mybox / # gpasswd -a root vboxusers

  mybox / # modprobe vboxdrv

  mybox / # echo 'modules="${modules} vboxdrv"' >> /etc/conf.d/modules

 installerade xp,itunes och "have a nice day"

 for de som far error 0xE 8000001

 stang av xp och aktivera usb 2.0 i settings i virtualbox usb 

det ar hur jag lyckades.....................................................lycka till

och for jalten som gjorde det omojliga till mojligt "KALLAMIG"

ett stort tack

----------

